# Baby Eagle .45 acp



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm looking for a CCW semi auto and today I stoped in the local Gander Mountain and checked out a Baby Eagle. I loved the way it felt and lined up when I would go through some basic positions and stances. Can you all give me pros and cons to this weapon? Would you trust your life with it?


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

7mmlover said:


> I'm looking for a CCW semi auto and today I stoped in the local Gander Mountain and checked out a Baby Eagle. I loved the way it felt and lined up when I would go through some basic positions and stances. Can you all give me pros and cons to this weapon? Would you trust your life with it?


The only thing negative I have to say about them is they are somewhat heavy. Otherwise, the design appears to be very reliable, easy to shoot, darned accurate, and pretty cheap for the good quality that you are getting. You won't regret the purchase, in my opinion.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I've only heard negative about the weight too.


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

I know they're heavy, but I just don't feel comfortable with polymer pistols. The Springfield XPs are the most comfortable that I have found yet in polymer. Glocks are out of the question I hate how they set in my hand.


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

wow, i just bought a .45acp baby eagle yesterday, lol wish i could tell you how it is but cant for 2 reasons

1. havent shot it yet
2. havent shot any gun yet so even when i do i dont have much comparison, lol

but they say the weight will absorb some of the recoil, but otherwise all my reading has only come up positive (oh yea cept some say the magazines they give you arent so great but others have no problem at all , i dunno)


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

One said:


> wow, i just bought a .45acp baby eagle yesterday, lol wish i could tell you how it is but cant for 2 reasons
> 
> 1. havent shot it yet
> 2. havent shot any gun yet so even when i do i dont have much comparison, lol
> ...


Make sure to give us a range report with pics once you try her out!!!


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

oh i'll definately let you guys know cuz besides my dad, who else would care at all? lol , i dont know any shooters....yet

but dont expect anything special


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

7mmlover said:


> I know they're heavy, but I just don't feel comfortable with polymer pistols. The Springfield XPs are the most comfortable that I have found yet in polymer. Glocks are out of the question I hate how they set in my hand.


I said 20 years ago that I would never own a polymer gun. Now I own 12 of them and love all of them. Take a closer look at the XD's. I find gander mtn to be a little high on their prices by 50 to 100 dollars. I would suggest going to a range that rents guns and try a polymer. I don't think they will have a Baby Eagle. I have also heard that they weigh too much so I would stay clear from it as your CCW.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Jes' my opinion.*

Just my opinion, but I think you'll find better options out there. The "dingus" (hammer-dropper) on the side of the slide does not look to be too conveniently located. In a CCW gun, you don't want to find yourself drawing with the dingus in the wrong position, so that you can't fire your gun. It's a DA/SA design, so it's much harder to get successive shots on target, because you have to learn two different trigger pulls, and then remember to change trigger stroke when Mister Bad Guy is shooting at you. Then, if you do have to shoot, you will be standing there with a cocked _unlocked_ gun in your hand, so while the adrenaline is pumping, you need to remember to engage the dingus -- but don't forget to disengage it! Also, there could be a little more room between the trigger guard and the face of the trigger, to get your finger in there.
My recommendation for new shooters is anything by SIG with the DAK trigger. Much safer and more forgiving than single action or Glock-types, for the inevitable Rule Three violations that _will_ happen, yet still easy to control for speed and accuracy. For concealment, the SIG 239 is the best combination of compact size, shootable trigger, sights, and rounded edges. Pricey, though. Them folks at SIG is right proud of their products.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

i will agree with toast that sigs are awesome. but i will disagree with the problem he describes with the da/sa business. i dont know about others, but that would never be a problem with me. i would never use single action in a dasa anyway. 

now as for the baby eagle/uzi eagle/jericho 941(all the same, diff names), ive yet to find anything more comfortable in my hand. the weight was no problem to me. the only ONLY downside i can see to this gun and i didnt even notice it until someone pointed it out from a picture, is that there isnt much to grip on when racking the slide. otherwise it seems to me to be an outstanding handgun, and its going to be my next purchase(although probably in 9mm, and definitely chrome vers).

there are however polymer baby eagles/jerichos, for the people that hate the steel or whatever its made out of. personally i hate the feel of the polymer jericho, although i love the feel of my polymer sigpro. 

7mmlover, it seems like you have a fancy for this gun. if that is true, get it. otherwise youll always have that shitty feel of not having what you want. guns have fine resale value, so if you absolutely hate it, sell it(maybe to me!) and then you can get the new hot item. dig?


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> 7mmlover, it seems like you have a fancy for this gun. if that is true, get it. otherwise youll always have that shitty feel of not having what you want. guns have fine resale value, so if you absolutely hate it, sell it(maybe to me!) and then you can get the new hot item. dig?


+1

so true , i dont even know what else to say besides that, lol


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*da/sa "shift"*

. . . . i would never use single action in a dasa anyway.
. . . .
QUOTE]

Not sure how you avoid using a single action in a DA/SA pistol. Never fire more than one shot? Decock after every shot?


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

i meant the other way around. i never use the heavy trigger pull. only the light one.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've shot a bunch of different Baby Eagles. They function very well, and are spot-on accurate. In fact, I'd say they'll shoot up with custom guns of similar ilk. 

I don't think you would regret it one bit, should you purchase one. I love da/sa with a decocker and safety, myself. I've got no problems with that design. Probably why I love the 3rd gen Smiths.


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

Spenser said:


> I've shot a bunch of different Baby Eagles. They function very well, and are spot-on accurate. In fact, I'd say they'll shoot up with custom guns of similar ilk.


sweet ... good to hear :enforcer:


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

I decieded agaist the Baby because of the weight issue and I did notice the small area to rack the slide right away, other than that I would love to own one I have read nothing but good things about them. Maybe I'll buy one for my open carry when I start riding my motorcycle next spring. Auto drivers tend to pay attention more to bikers who now pose a threat to them.:smt068 Could someone talk to me about Karh weapons I have heard so many mixed reviews about them that I decieded to stear away from them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, U guys are misisng the best gun in the world - The P99 A/S


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Shipwreck...aren't you going to show the pics of your three hard-chromed Walthers again?  
-terry


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tharmer said:


> Hey Shipwreck...aren't you going to show the pics of your three hard-chromed Walthers again?
> -terry


Nah, not on this thread


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

well conceal carry is illegal here but if its ever made legal in WI or if i move i'll buy a gun specifically for that, till then its all about my baby eagle


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Weight is a subjective thing. I personally believe you should carry the largest, best shooting sidearm you can carry all day.
And if you think the Baby Eagle is big and heavy, try the CZ 97 B.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, U guys are misisng the best gun in the world - The P99 A/S


Are you under contract with Walther???

If so, can you score me a discount??:mrgreen:


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

who makes the P99?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

7mmlover said:


> who makes the P99?


Walther. Smith & Wesson makes their own version called the SW99. Ask Shipwreck about P99's. He'll tell you all about them.


----------

